# Seiko 5h26-7a10



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

As some of you may already know I took a chance on buying a Seiko 5h26-7a10 a few weeks ago http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/104077-latest-incoming-sad-ending/

well it didnt go as planned and the watch didnt work so off it went to Bruce , the movement was buggered and I thought well thats the end of that as the 5h26 movements are rare to find . Anyhow received and email from Bruce saying the watch is all done as he was able to locate a NOS movement for me and replaced the scratched crystal with a new one. It arrived today and I couldnt be happier . Enough of me babbling on here are the photos































.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Great news, Bruce strikes again :thumbsup:


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Great news! Who is Bruce btw, on a phone so searching not too easy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nice one to come out of the hospital to. :thumbsup:


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

Breathing new life into a beautiful thing.


----------

